# Anyone tried locally available Fermcap alternatives for foam control?



## markjd (8/8/13)

Trying to source some Fermcap locally and found out that it is possible to use other simethicone based wind treatment like Infacol wind drops 30ml. Anyone tried them... for foam control, that is?


----------



## Bizier (8/8/13)

I have used a number of liquid antifoam-style products and have not noticed a difference between them.
ED: Right, I get your gist now. I have no idea about that stuff, but I am pretty sure that homebrew stores sell re-packed stuff, it goes a long way if you are hesitant at the price.


----------



## markjd (8/8/13)

Just bought a bottle of the Infacol 30ml for $8 and added a few drops to my 500ml yeast starter to hopefully reduce the krausen. Next time I hope to add it to the starter before it starts boiling to stop a boil over!


----------



## punkin (2/9/13)

I stock simethicone based anti foam and i can tell you it goes a VERY long way. Reccomended is 1-2ml per twenty litre, so a 100ml bottle will last the rest of your life just using it for starters. :lol:


----------

